# Dandruff?!



## flirtatioustara (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all,
Charlie has started rubbing himself against the carpets, stairs, biting himself, etc.
So we assumed he had fleas (as hes allowed out now) but we've checked him and hes clear. But he does have white flakes in his fur, not a lot mind, but a few here n there.
Last time my mum bathed him (as i posted here) she used fairy liquid, since then we've not bathed him, but washed him over with water to get dirt off him, we want to make an appointment with the groomers sometime next week so he can have a nice shampoo and his nails clipped (they are SUPER sharp). 
Is there anything we can do to get rid of the dandruff? or should we just wait until hes been to the groomers? maybe the shampooing will get rid of it?

Tara.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i suplement with oils to get rid of the dandruff of my dogs my lhasa has 2 small capsuals of everning primrose or or fish oil in with food usally clears up in a week


----------



## LoveMyYuffie (Mar 27, 2007)

flirtatioustara said:


> Hi all,
> Charlie has started rubbing himself against the carpets, stairs, biting himself, etc.
> So we assumed he had fleas (as hes allowed out now) but we've checked him and hes clear. But he does have white flakes in his fur, not a lot mind, but a few here n there.
> Last time my mum bathed him (as i posted here) she used fairy liquid, since then we've not bathed him, but washed him over with water to get dirt off him, we want to make an appointment with the groomers sometime next week so he can have a nice shampoo and his nails clipped (they are SUPER sharp).
> ...



Is he on Frontline, or other flea preventative? If not, GET HIM ON IT! Especially if he is allowed outside now. That stuff is AMAZING and we give it to our dogs and love the results. No ticks either!

If he is, and he DOESN'T have fleas, look into food allergies,(or any allergies), and mites. I don't know much about mites, but I used to volunteer at a local vet and if a dog came in with itching problems they first checked:

A.) Fleas
B.)Mites
C.)Allergies

Good Luck!


----------

